# Out of Contact for Three Days



## RangerWickett (May 3, 2004)

I will not be checking the boards for the next three days, due to the pressures of my college's final exams period.  If you urgently urgently need me, please contact me by email.  For E.N. Publishing folks, feel free to email me if it's just one 'urgent.'  Everyone else, though, better not unless you've got an urgent or three to spare.


----------

